
Show HN: Allign.us – Crowd sourcing corporate values - brandedMan
http://allign.us
======
brandedMan
I built this in response to watching the marches and the conversation around
climate change and education. Maybe I'm naive, but I think consumers can have
a huge impact based on their purchasing behavior and there isn't enough being
done to emphasize that. Personally, if I had a way to easily identify
companies that support the same values I do, it would play a major role in the
brands and products I buy. Since money == speech, a group effort has the
potential to ripple upwards.

I hacked this app together over the last few weekends just to get the
conversation started. Let me know what you think!

